# Should I Feed My Male Betta While Waiting For Eggs to Hatch?



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

My male betta has been under the bubble nest ever since the spawning, I still can't see anything in the eggs...but its possible there are some in there since he's guarding it so much.

*My question is, should I be feeding him while I'm waiting for the eggs to hatch???*

because I keep getting mixed answers. Some say that feeding while you're waiting for the fry to hatch can lead to the male eating the eggs, others say it's okay to feed.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Most males won't eat while tending to a nest, why it's vital you condition them properly for a while before breeding. I wouldn't bother - he doesn't eat it then it just will foul up the water, as you don't want to go in there picking up the food and disturbing him. As long as you conditioned him properly then he should be fine.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Many will say not to feed the male during this time due to fear it might stimulate hunger and cause them to consume their fry....I have always found this theory non-sense and there's never been evidence for this. THOUGH I personally do not feed them while they are tending to their fry because I do not want the father to poop & foul up the water (as mentioned above). Especially since a spawn tank usually does not have a filter on during and shortly after the time of spawning.


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

okay thanks myates and option


----------

